# Anyone recommend me a good Porn soundtrack?



## toomanynotes (Jun 21, 2021)

What is the filthiest orchestrations out there?
Thanks


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 21, 2021)

Focusing on the soundtrack even when watching porn - that’s us from VI Control in a nutshell


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 21, 2021)

Talk about click bait!


----------



## CT (Jun 21, 2021)

Basic Instinct.


----------



## bradleybboone (Jun 21, 2021)

Some juicy funk, if you want that classic feel.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 21, 2021)

Interracial Hole Stretchers 5 has some exquisite détaché.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 21, 2021)

Not exactly pRon but some of the Jess Franco films have groovy soundtracks...some might be library though...


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 21, 2021)

OK, it's not a soundtrack. But the bass (male, obviously) and the flute (female, again, obviously) dance around for a bit, then make out, until eventually there is a spurting climax amidst some moans and heavy breathing. This starts in earnest at about 1:47 with the climax ending about a minute later. 



I saw Scott Cossu play this piece live in the early 1980s and when he introduced it, he acknowledged that it was inspired by a trip to a nude beach. But I didn't need him to tell me that. It's all there in the music.


----------



## Chris Harper (Jun 21, 2021)

It’s pretty sad that so many production music composers in the ‘70s could make a living writing porn-funk and now we have to write corporate music instead.


----------



## cug (Jun 23, 2021)

Some classic stuff on this album. 

https://www.discogs.com/Various-Shake-Sauvage-French-Soundtracks-1968-1973/master/55356


----------



## SergeD (Jun 23, 2021)

WARNING :"THIS VIDEO CONTAINS SCENES THAT SOME VIEWERS MAY FIND DISTURBING. VIEWER DISCRETION IS ADVISED"

Birds soundtrack included:


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks for that, I knew this forum had bunch of stiffs ( no pun intended) So this was a suprise! My...


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 28, 2021)

Some of this has a classic James Bond(age) vibe(rator) 

👩🏻‍✈️🦯🦯🍑 😭


----------



## el-bo (Jun 28, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Interracial Hole Stretchers 5 has some exquisite détaché.


But critics have been quick to slam it for it's over-reliance on triple-tonguing and overblowing of the instruments.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 28, 2021)

nice


----------



## Soundlex (Jun 30, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Some of this has a classic James Bond(age) vibe(rator)
> 
> 👩🏻‍✈️🦯🦯🍑 😭



Honestly if it's not the real Shirley Bassey singing on this, she could have replaced her anytime...sounds just like her, same exact tone, range and vibrato! Must be her...


----------



## davidson (Jun 30, 2021)

Chris Harper said:


> It’s pretty sad that so many production music composers in the ‘70s could make a living writing porn-funk and now we have to write corporate music instead.


Well, it's all w*nky music at the end of the day.


----------

